# basic mei tai sewing instructions?



## One Art (Nov 9, 2005)

I am looking for a very basic design for the mei tai... I have found one set of instructions that looks very complicated to me, because it appears (and correct me if I'm wrong) that a mei tai should just be a rectangle of cloth with a long strap across the bottom and another on top.... thanks for any help.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Well, you could make it that way if you wanted. I have used the franken Kozy pattern, and made my own kind of loosley based on it. The most basic way would be to take a rectangle of fabric around 14 inches wide by about 19 inches tall (you can do bigger or smaller depending on the size you like) and add a long strap across the top (average shoulder staps are between 60 and 70 inches, so your one long strap would need to be 134 - 154 inches long) and one shorter strap about 74 inches long. Width of straps should be between three and five inches. You could pin them and turn and top stitch them. Denim, twill, microfiber, and canvas are all good choices for straps. The body should be either the same, or a heavy home deco fabric. you can use a pretty cotton, but you would need to back it with something heavier.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tash11 (Mar 12, 2006)

lots of carrier sewing links


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

I make mine reversible, which means I sew the straps on while it's inside out. This can be very challenging.

I have made just a rectangle with long straps sewn on (not from the inside) and I used lightweight cotton. It was extremely uncomfortable to wear, even with wide straps.

I would make sure you use a heavy fabric for the straps and put padding in them.


----------

